# Slingshot Build Uncut video



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Well why not?

I was making a frame so I put the camera on and started filming May not be the best of videos but they are fun!






Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Good looking sling and enjoyed the vid

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Wonderful video, and a wonderful frame


----------

